# Ceiling Fan Remote Control Wall Switch?



## savatreatabvr (Oct 21, 2013)

After installing my new remote control ceiling fans my girlfriend decided she's not a big fan of ceiling fan remote controls. I'm thinking about installing wall switches to control the ceiling fan and the ceiling fan light, probably some sort of dual switch. I guess I have to connect another 12/2 to the power at the ceiling fan totally bypassing the fan and run it down the wall to the switch and another 12/2 from the switch back to the ceiling fan? Is this correct or is there a simpler less labor intensive way because I'm already pulling my hair out over this project, lol! I should have asked is it even possible to install a wall switch to control a remote controlled ceiling fan?


----------



## nealtw (Oct 21, 2013)

A three wile will do it, one for power to the switch box one to control the light one to control the fan. Not sure what you have to do to bypass the romote, perhaps just bypass the light and leave the remote for the fan intact. You could contact the manufacturer for a plan.


----------



## CallMeVilla (Oct 22, 2013)

If you can pull a three-wire then you can separately switch the light and fan.  Here is a relatively clear explanation on how to do it:

http://www.creativehomeowner.com/project/wiring_a_ceiling_fan_light

The alternative is to buy her some perfume in return for living with the remote.


----------



## bud16415 (Oct 22, 2013)

I never use 3 conductor because I don&#8217;t wire enough to buy a roll of it and I always keep 12-2 and 14-2 around. I just run two cables for a ceiling fan and light and use both commons. I like to do a fan light combo with a double switch (top switch fan bottom light) and they will fit in the existing single switch box. If you can get a cable up to it that is. I just put in a remote control fan with fan, down light, up light and speed control with reverse. I love the remote control. 

The way mine worked is the remote module had power in and then a bundle of color wires out to each function and the antenna. If I wanted to do it all with switches you have to undo the wireless leads and attach the switched wires there. 

The easy fix would be to duct tape the remote to the wall.


----------



## savatreatabvr (Oct 23, 2013)

CallMeVilla said:


> If you can pull a three-wire then you can separately switch the light and fan.  Here is a relatively clear explanation on how to do it:
> 
> http://www.creativehomeowner.com/project/wiring_a_ceiling_fan_light
> 
> The alternative is to buy her some perfume in return for living with the remote.



Ok now that I'm thoroughly confused after clicking on your link, lol! I'm kind of surprised I'm not getting what you guys are telling me because I'm a special systems tech, I wire security, fire, access control & CCTV all the time but we subcontract our panel power to electricians. I must have a brain cloud blocking the whole home wiring concept but I do sincerely appreciate everyone's time, info and patients. Also I keep wanting to ask the same question but in different ways hoping it will click! I'll get it done and when I do that feeling of accomplishment will be worth the blood, sweat and tears I've put into this project, thanks again guys for your time, info and patients.


----------



## nealtw (Oct 23, 2013)

I think you want to look at diagram #2. If you have power at the fan box just run a 3 wire to a double switch box, then we can help you figure out what to do with it.
http://ask-the-electrician.com/installceilingfans.html


----------



## savatreatabvr (Oct 23, 2013)

nealtw said:


> I think you want to look at diagram #2. If you have power at the fan box just run a 3 wire to a double switch box, then we can help you figure out what to do with it.
> http://ask-the-electrician.com/installceilingfans.html



Here is the dimmer switch I bought, I bought 5 of them at $30 each, one for each ceiling fan. I should be able to control the light and fan separately if wired correctly, right?


----------



## nealtw (Oct 23, 2013)

If you want to have a dimmer on the fan, they usually require more wires and use a special dimmer just made for that and should say so on it.

And that's about all I know about dimmers for fans, so hopefully some one with this information will come along.


----------



## savatreatabvr (Oct 24, 2013)

I think my girlfriend is asking for to much, lol! I mean with one switch controlling the fan and one dimmer controlling the light then the chain would have to be pulled to change fan speed? She can deal with that, lol!


----------



## bud16415 (Oct 24, 2013)

Normally the &#8220;dimmer&#8221; is a speed control for the fan and Neal is correct its slightly different than a light dimmer but I have seen light dimmers used. The idea is you set the fan on the fastest speed and leave it there and then have variable speed at the wall. The light is normally on and off. The fan and light are two different devices in the wires at the fan and when wiring them the simple way to a single switch you have to connect the power leads together. 

There are two conditions you could have in your room. First is power coming to the fan first and the second is power coming to the switch first. Depending on that the wiring will be a little different. In your wall do you just have a single switch box? How hard is it going to be to get an extra cable thru the wall and ceiling to the fan unit? Was the remote control fan purchased as a remote control fan? The one I just installed had a wireless control box that could have been an add on. All the wires were coming out of the fan thru multi colored wires and connected to the controller. Other fans have a harness and a multi wire plug. 

To have separate control of light and fan with or without speed control or light dimmers you need 3 conductors and a ground between the switch location and the fan. Two power wires and one common. What I posted above that might have confused you is if you already have a 2 wire cable you can use another 2 wire cable to get the extra wire you will need. I run two cables 12-2 with ground and just combine the commons (white wires).


----------



## nealtw (Oct 24, 2013)

Using a light dimmer on a fan will make the fan hum. I think the fan dimmer needs a three wire by itself.


----------



## bud16415 (Oct 24, 2013)

I said I have seen them used and they sometimes work ok but you should never use a light dimmer for a motor in a fan. They can hum and also ruin your motor. Lights don&#8217;t care much about how smooth the power is and the dimmers go way to low in power for a fan. Good chance of burning out the fan with one. It&#8217;s only a few bucks more for a proper fan control.


----------



## savatreatabvr (Oct 27, 2013)

bud16415 said:


> I said I have seen them used and they sometimes work ok but you should never use a light dimmer for a motor in a fan. They can hum and also ruin your motor. Lights dont care much about how smooth the power is and the dimmers go way to low in power for a fan. Good chance of burning out the fan with one. Its only a few bucks more for a proper fan control.



That would explain why one of my new ceiling fans is humming/buzzing! I had no idea a dimmer would do that so tomorrow I'm going back to Home Depot to get the proper fan controls, thanks for the advise guys!


----------

